# Do last call and extra vacations count as 1 in 4 rule?



## tombo (Jun 19, 2008)

I could have sworn that I was told by RCI that the 1 in 4 rules applied only to exchanging into resorts, but that the 1 in 4 rule didn't apply to extra vacations or last call vacations. On another thread regarding Massanutten, people were saying that if you weren't an owner you could only stay there once every 4 years whether it was an exchange, an extra vacation, or a last call vacation. Is this something unique to Massanutten, has RCI changed their 1 in 4 rules, or have I misunderstood the 1 in 4 rule ever since I joined RCI?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 19, 2008)

It depends on the resort.  It should list if Bonus weeks or extra vacations count in the 1 in 4 rule.

I know Tradewinds includes all sources in the 1 in 4 rule, other do not have this stipulation.


----------



## lprstn (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes it does...at least I know this for the Mayan resorts...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 23, 2008)

For those that do have the 1 in 4 rule, it is RCI account specific.  I have gotten around it because in reality I have 3 seperate RCI accounts.  I have a Week Account that is paid for with my Wyndham membership, I have an RCI Points account with a seperate Timeshare and I have access through my HGVC account.  So I have gotten around the 1 in 4 rule, by booking with different account numbers.

Sometimes is pays to be creative and have multiple sources.


----------



## Kozman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Getting Around 1 in 4*

Or, you can use a bonus certificate obtained through www.skyauction.com.  Availability is checked on getawayweeks.com.  These bonus weeks are available to the general public and therefore are not connected to any RCI account number.  The selection varies and are not usually as extensive as a trade using a banked week, but I've seen some great inventory show up.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 24, 2008)

*Do The Walls Have Ears?  Does The Night Have 1,000 Eyes?*




Sandy Lovell said:


> For those that do have the 1 in 4 rule, it is RCI account specific.  I have gotten around it because in reality I have 3 seperate RCI accounts.  I have a Week Account that is paid for with my Wyndham membership, I have an RCI Points account with a seperate Timeshare and I have access through my HGVC account.  So I have gotten around the 1 in 4 rule, by booking with different account numbers.
> 
> Sometimes is pays to be creative and have multiple sources.


You don't suppose RCI's _Investigative Division_ will read this & catch on to how folks are getting over on the system & blow the whistle on us, do you ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jim McLaren (Jun 24, 2008)

Kozman said:


> Or, you can use a bonus certificate obtained through www.skyauction.com.  Availability is checked on getawayweeks.com.


Skyauction is great!  I've rented 6 timeshare weeks from them so far.  It's usually been off season or shoulder season (e.g. New Bern in November) but we've enjoyed every trip.  They don't use getawayweeks.com anymore.  Now they use www.rciredemption.com.  The inventory on the two sites usually looks the same but not always.  The old site is much more user friendly (of course).  But now that they have the new site you can book your week online at  www.rcicertificates.com/redeem.  So when one of the very attractive TSs comes up in the middle of the night you don't have to wait until the next day and hope you can book it on the phone.  You can do so right then.  All in all, I like the new system better.


----------



## Kozman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Bonus Redemption*



Jim McLaren said:


> Skyauction is great!  I've rented 6 timeshare weeks from them so far.  It's usually been off season or shoulder season (e.g. New Bern in November) but we've enjoyed every trip.  They don't use getawayweeks.com anymore.  Now they use www.rciredemption.com.  The inventory on the two sites usually looks the same but not always.  The old site is much more user friendly (of course).  But now that they have the new site you can book your week online at  www.rcicertificates.com/redeem.  So when one of the very attractive TSs comes up in the middle of the night you don't have to wait until the next day and hope you can book it on the phone.  You can do so right then.  All in all, I like the new system better.



I visited the www.rciredemption.com and fail to see how you can determine what exactly is available. Even though you enter the date range and a zone, it only comes back with available resorts and not what specific weeks and unit sizes are available.  The getawayweeks web site is still active.  If RCI is not using it, then who is?

Also, I went to rcicertificates.com and they require both a serial number and authorization code??  My certificates were sent to me by e-mail (no physical paper).  They only gave the certificate number and no authorization code.  I guess I'll have to sort things out the next time I try to book.


----------



## Jim McLaren (Jun 26, 2008)

Kozman said:


> I visited the www.rciredemption.com and fail to see how you can determine what exactly is available. Even though you enter the date range and a zone, it only comes back with available resorts and not what specific weeks and unit sizes are available.  The getawayweeks web site is still active.  If RCI is not using it, then who is?
> 
> Also, I went to rcicertificates.com and they require both a serial number and authorization code??  My certificates were sent to me by e-mail (no physical paper).  They only gave the certificate number and no authorization code.  I guess I'll have to sort things out the next time I try to book.


When you search on reiredemption the availability should be right below the resort name in the list.  e.g. For 10/31/08 Eastern US search the first resort returned is Stonegate and the next line says "Availability from 10/31/2008 to 11/07/2008."  Not as informative as getawayweeks.  I still use getawayweeks because it is so much easier to browse listings once you have your search results.  I have never found a time when rciredemption had something getawayweeks did not.  I have found occasions when getawayweeks had something that was not listed in rciredemption.

MY certificate from skyauction included the certificate number and authorization code.  I won the auction on 4/1/08.  Maybe it's a new thing (or has been discontinued).


----------



## Kozman (Jun 27, 2008)

*Getaway Weeks*

Jim,

I did the search again and it did list the dates and units?  Maybe the web page had not fully loaded when I did it the first time.

Until Getaway weeks goes away, I'll use that site.

I bought the certificates last year so maybe it's something new to have the authorization code.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## pranas (Jun 29, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> For those that do have the 1 in 4 rule, it is RCI account specific.  I have gotten around it because in reality I have 3 seperate RCI accounts.  I have a Week Account that is paid for with my Wyndham membership, I have an RCI Points account with a seperate Timeshare and I have access through my HGVC account.  So I have gotten around the 1 in 4 rule, by booking with different account numbers.
> 
> Sometimes is pays to be creative and have multiple sources.



Unfortunately, this is not the case for all resorts.  My confirmation form  for the Galleon specifically states that the resort will check names and that one can not use different accounts to get around their one-in-four rule.  Since I also have several accounts, I would like to know if one account is listed in one name and the second in two names, whether I could get around the one -in-four rule.


----------

